# Klein Tools Made In China?



## RubyTuesday (Oct 19, 2014)

My level is beat up bad so I decided to go to Home Depot and buy a Level made by Klein, they aren't cheap so while I was staring at the package dwelling on the price I noticed it was made in China! I was deeply disappointed, and left it sitting on the shelf. When did this start happening?


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Ive noticed that more and more over the last couple of years. Its a sign of the times I think. Some of the competitor lines are entirely Chinese in origin. Not that it makes it ok, just not as difficult to beat the competition perhaps.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Stabila.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Go to lowes and get the same level coated blue for cheaper.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> My level is beat up bad so I decided to go to Home Depot and buy a Level made by Klein, they aren't cheap so while I was staring at the package dwelling on the price I noticed it was made in China! I was deeply disappointed, and left it sitting on the shelf. When did this start happening?


During the Clinton administration. Got worse with each successor.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Not that this was really a request for level recommendations, but ...

You can't beat the Stabila torpedo level, particularly Type 81S. Rare earth magnets is a must, and the two on the Type 81S have awesome grab. Mine is the one with just vertical and horizontal bubbles. I've never found I wanted the 45' bubble, nor the 360' swivel one. Just not necessary. More, the v-groove is not necessary, as the flat bottomed one grips even half inch EMT just fine. This thing is bulletproof, stands up to drop after drop. I've seen so many of them in the field all beat up and still going strong.

If you absolutely must have more bubbles - for example, using a table bender or some bigger style automatic hydraulic bender and stuff - grab the little Checkpoint U6v level. It has all the normal angles - flat, 90, 60, 45, 30, 22.5. Put your Stabila on the straight part of the pipe, and your Checkpoint on the leg that's being bent.

My "expensive" Klein torp started losing magnets after a couple years.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> Go to lowes and get the same level coated blue for cheaper.


That's what I did. The Klein level is made by Swanson in disguise. Then Empire knocked that one off and they sell it at HD for $20. :laughing: It's made in Taiwan so it's very good quality.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Oct 19, 2014)

Jlarson said:


> Go to lowes and get the same level coated blue for cheaper.


Yeah. I guess I don't know any better but for some reason I am so set on using Klein tools. Its probably just because of the name.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Oct 19, 2014)

chewy said:


> Stabila.


Where do they sell this kind of level?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Oct 19, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> During the Clinton administration. Got worse with each successor.


Why do you say that? During the Clinton administration I was probably in first grade learning how to color inside the lines, so I wouldn't know. Lol


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

He says that because Clinton was a Democrat and he blames everything, real or imaginary, on any and all Democrats.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> He says that because Clinton was a Democrat and he blames everything, real or imaginary, on any and all Democrats.


And Obama blames everything on Bush. Your point being?


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

I just bought a Klein level, and it's made in the USA...


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Stabila levels can be found in some stores, some supply houses, hardware stores and lumber stores. But you can find them all on amazon.com.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

I got a Johnson from Home Depot for $12. US made and rare earth magnets. This was years ago, but it has definitely taken a beating and is still correct.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Why do you say that? During the Clinton administration I was probably in first grade learning how to color inside the lines, so I wouldn't know. Lol


You asked the question, I answered. Because that is when the exodus to China began. Nothing more to read into it regardless of DrunkFrunks ramblings.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> You asked the question, I answered. Because that is when the exodus to China began. Nothing more to read into it regardless of DrunkFrunks ramblings.


Your forgot the Regan and Nixon laid the ground work for it.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Jhellwig said:


> Your forgot the Regan and Nixon laid the ground work for it.


Did they really ?

20,000,000 jobs were created right here during reagans turm, guess they did not tell you that in school:laughing:


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> Did they really ?
> 
> 20,000,000 jobs were created right here during reagans turm, guess they did not tell you that in school:laughing:


Hrm....http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jobs_created_during_U.S._presidential_terms

I did learn math in school though.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> Did they really ?
> 
> 20,000,000 jobs were created right here during reagans turm, guess they did not tell you that in school:laughing:


You republican guys condemn Obamacare for turning 1 good job into 3 shítty jobs... Yet praise Reaganomics for doing the same thing. 

I just hope Democrats don't make a similar gold statue and holiday for Obamacare like you guys do for Reaganomics.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Jhellwig said:


> Hrm....http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jobs_created_during_U.S._presidential_terms
> 
> I did learn math in school though.



Last edited 2 months ago by Chris Capoccia,,,hmmmmm who wants to look up his history.....:laughing:


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> Last edited 2 months ago by Chris Capoccia,,,hmmmmm who wants to look up his history.....:laughing:


The bureau of labor statistics seams to also agree.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Jhellwig said:


> The bureau of labor statistics seams to also agree.


OBAMABUREAU oF STATISTICS, you mean!?!?!?! :laughing:

If it goes against Republican misconceptions, it doesn't matter what the truth is or evidence or data.. it's a lie, because OBAMA!


----------

